# mole-pole



## NEW HUDSON WALT (Jan 11, 2009)

well the season has started and the first one is hanging.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Hahahaha I love it! :lol:


----------



## pikestalker (Dec 30, 2010)

I love it! I was out last week jumping up and down on their little tunnels! One year I was able to kill about 3 with my heel. I love this pic!

Tom


----------



## Silverman (Feb 4, 2009)

Ha! Good work!!


----------



## glongworth3232 (Oct 18, 2006)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers (Sep 9, 2005)

Now that is a Trophy!!!!! :yikes: You can just see the strain on those boards from all the weight....


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

I have decided to give you permission to mole-hunt my front yard. There are openings for 3 hunters as not to crowd each other. The hunter that kills the most will be invited to a mole-BBQ along with his family.

My property has been managed for QMM and trophies abound. For the next two weeks only there are no size restrictions. Over population is hurting the habitat and I think some culling will be beneficial to the overall health and age structure of the moles.

Mole pole next to the gazebo.


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

"Let them go, Let them grow"!!!!!!!!!!!!

Why kill a button Mole? He could have been a next years trophy?

This doesn't even feel right typing!!!:lol::lol:

Steve


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

How do you score a mole for Boon & Crocket? Is it length from nose to tail + weight + clawlength?


----------



## bwade (Sep 11, 2008)

Small game season isn't even over and you are already going into DT's get out one more time and then get the fishing poles out. Thats what i am going to do. My dogs are already relaxing on the couch for the spring and summer. Didn't take them long to figure it out either. :lol:


----------

